# general cleaning head problem



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I have a i-95 machine which uses the drums with the 5/16" bulb head cable and the 3/8" cable with adapter for heads on it. I have lost heads in problems drains three times so far. Never had the problem with the Ridgid k-60 with the small sectional cables. Anybody ever have this issue? Any ideas on why the heads come off the cable. I put the screw in tight every time when I put a head on. I end up pulling out just the cable with no head or screw. No signs of a broken screw. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

timrath said:


> I have a i-95 machine which uses the drums with the 5/16" bulb head cable and the 3/8" cable with adapter for heads on it. I have lost heads in problems drains three times so far. Never had the problem with the Ridgid k-60 with the small sectional cables. Anybody ever have this issue? Any ideas on why the heads come off the cable. I put the screw in tight every time when I put a head on. I end up pulling out just the cable with no head or screw. No signs of a broken screw. Any advice would be appreciated


Is the head adapter missing too or just the head and screw?


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

No the adapter is welded and comes with the cable. It still is fine and the threads on it are ok. Its almost as if when the cable was working on a clog it unthreaded the screw


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Maybe the welded on blade adapter is defective? There is no way that screw should back out from forward or reverse rotation.
I have a 25' 3/8" general cable for my super vee. I've never had that happen with the spear head or boring gimlet on there.
Doesn't seem like anything you're doing?


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my bad.. I just re-read it, bulb end.
Still though, it seems like the end may be bad.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

timrath said:


> I have a i-95 machine which uses the drums with the 5/16" bulb head cable and the 3/8" cable with adapter for heads on it. I have lost heads in problems drains three times so far. Never had the problem with the Ridgid k-60 with the small sectional cables. Anybody ever have this issue? Any ideas on why the heads come off the cable. I put the screw in tight every time when I put a head on. I end up pulling out just the cable with no head or screw. No signs of a broken screw. Any advice would be appreciated


 lock washer is a must....


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

ROTOR KING said:


> lock washer is a must....


True.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

That would make sense I lost the screw and have been using a screw from home depot without a lock nut


----------

